# Are DHC products only sold online?



## korina981 (Nov 26, 2006)

?


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 26, 2006)

If you go to their site, they have a locator I believe. You can also order from their catalog. I paid $2 for mine in order to get the $5 GC and samples. You can also just request a catalog without paying for it (no GC or samples though). And I believe you get 4 free samples, loyalty discounts, and shipping discounts too the more you order... If not shipping discounts, referral discounts.


----------



## Thais (Nov 26, 2006)

What's DHC?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## korina981 (Nov 26, 2006)

lol! it's olive-oil based skincare  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

thanks for the info Aquilah!


----------



## Leony (Nov 27, 2006)

DHS is a famous Japanese drugstore skincare and DHC stands for Daigaku Honyaku Center.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Nov 27, 2006)

the only place you can buy DHC in store is Marukai Pacific Market Store in Gardena, CA. basically for anyone who isn't near Gardena has to buy it online.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 28, 2006)

You're welcome! I plan on placing an order someday soon... I want to try the Olive Soap first in case I like it more than the Mild Soap... Or even the Pure Soap. They definitely seem to have great products! I'm definitely planning on getting their Velvet Skin Coat primer!


----------

